

Gigabit Wireless to the Home - freeasinfree
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gigabit-wireless-to-the-home--2

======
silverfox17
The spectrum is going to be so crowded by the time this is in full force..
Then what would they do?

~~~
silverfox17
Also, on top of that, an open network with no encryption? It seems like that
would be a great place to do some MITM attacks, as well as a variety of other
things

~~~
jlgaddis
AFAICT, that's just for the public access points, though, yes?

------
infocollector
Looks like a shared gigabit system. How does this scale?

~~~
jlgaddis
These are point-to-point links so it's not "shared" bandwidth as with, for
example, cable modems. It will be dedicated links between the endpoints.

